# Which one of thease CSM quotes is best?



## chaos_warrior_marine (May 29, 2010)

The mark of chaos is unrelenting. This poll closes at 20.5.2011
I voted for "Death to the false emperor" even though I like all of thease quotes.

You can't maybe find your fav one from this list, but there are so many quotes that I cannot put all of them here...

The winner quote was Overwhelmingly "Let the Galaxy Burn!".


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

"Let no good deed go unpunished, Let no evil deed go unrewarded!"

brilliant, i want it on my gravestone


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Me too!

10 character limit.


----------



## chaos_warrior_marine (May 29, 2010)

the-ad-man said:


> "Let no good deed go unpunished, Let no evil deed go unrewarded!"
> 
> brilliant, i want it on my gravestone


xD:goodpost:


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

Let the galaxy burn!

That is probably my creed of choice. It clearly states ones intentions, it's short and catchy and it just sounds badass.


----------



## Mundungu (Jul 23, 2010)

I was always partial to "Death to the False Emperor". I like to look at CSM as corrupted and mislead rather than a gimmicky cartoon villain.


----------



## yshabash (Apr 11, 2010)

My vote goes to one that's not on there (well half of it is)

"BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD
SKULLS FOR THE SKULLS THRONE!!!"


out of those ones though I voted destruction for the sake of destruction, killing for the sake of killing

you know once in a while the every single race will start killing or destroying so that others have less. Only CSM are man enough to admit it :laugh:


----------



## Akhara'Keth (Nov 20, 2010)

You forgot: "MILK FOR THE KHORNEFLAKES!"


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm abstaining. The best chaos quote is as follows.



Kargos Bloodspitter said:


> Though the gates that stand between
> the mortal world and the immortal Realm of Chaos
> are now closed to me, still
> I would rather die having glimpsed eternity
> ...



Cheers,
Kreuger


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

_Let the Galaxy burn..._

But you forgot one, _"For Chaos! ... Fall back and regroup."_


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

I like let the galaxy burn, what my Daemon Prince is all about


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

"Iron within, iron without", gets my vote.....oh wait, it's not on the list!


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Me?
all the other quotes seem hollow and not really that good. especialy the ones that consentrate on one god rather than chaos in general. *Let the Galaxy burn!* gets my vote













just kidding! :laugh:
BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD!!! SKULLS FOR THE SKULL THRONE!!!!


----------



## chaos_warrior_marine (May 29, 2010)

Akhara'Keth said:


> You forgot: "MILK FOR THE KHORNEFLAKES!"


Yeah! That's the best of them all! :laugh:


----------



## chaos_warrior_marine (May 29, 2010)

Doelago said:


> _Let the Galaxy burn..._
> 
> But you forgot one, _"For Chaos! ... Fall back and regroup."_


Don't challenge me, loyalist!  :laugh:


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

KILL MAIM BURN KILL MAIM BURN KILL MAIM BURN KILL MAIM BURN KILL MAIM BURN KILL MAIM BURN KILL MAIM BURN KILL MAIM BURN KILL MAIM BURN KILL MAIM BURN KILL MAIM BURN KILL MAIM BURN KILL MAIM BURN KILL MAIM BURN KILL MAIM BURN KILL MAIM BURN KILL MAIM BURN KILL MAIM BURN KILL MAIM BURN KILL MAIM BURN!


Hehehe. :grin:


----------



## Rathios1337 (Jul 2, 2010)

what about "I feel the warp overtaking me .......... it is a good pain"


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

"Look... Rhinossss. RHINOSSSSSSSS! Our enemy hides in METAL BAWKSES, the cowards! THE FOOLS! WE...we should take away their METAL BAWKSES..."


----------



## Malferion (Mar 9, 2011)

KILLMAIMBURNKILLMAIMBURNKILLMAIMBURN!!!!!!!!
'nuff said...


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Burn the Body, Sear the soul.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

"BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD!!!" When you start to question the meaning of life, it always boils down to this . Just the simplicity of it all is what attracts me to it. Imagine the intense training the Khorne worshippers had to go through... 

"DROP AND GIMME TWENTY!" 
"YES SIR!"
"YOU CALL THOSE PUSH-UPS!? I'VE SEEN MY MAMA DO BETTER PUSH-UPS THAN YOU, AND SHE'S EIGHTY-FIVE!"
"AIE AIE, SIR!"
"NOW WHAT'S OUR MOTTO RECRUITS?"
"WAAAAAAAAAAAGH!!!"
"DAMMIT MEN, DROP AND GIMME TWENTY!"


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

you see imho 'let the galaxy burn' just seems a little lazy to me. . . a kinda. . . let someone else do it i cba. . . . now "Let no good deed go unpunished, Let no evil deed go unrewarded!" is a moto you can live by


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

None of them- as much as I like Chaos, those quotes all suck and paint them up as two dimensional characters.


----------



## chaos_warrior_marine (May 29, 2010)

Scathainn said:


> "Look... Rhinossss. RHINOSSSSSSSS! Our enemy hides in METAL BAWKSES, the cowards! THE FOOLS! WE...we should take away their METAL BAWKSES..."


Yeah... that is definetly the best of them all! :laugh: :goodpost:


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

All of these might as well say "Derka derka mohammed jihad" and be just as inspiring...


----------



## qotsa4life (Dec 31, 2009)

My favourite is, 'Sanity is for the weak.' But I voted for the Khorne one.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

chaos_warrior_marine said:


> Don't challenge me, loyalist!  :laugh:


I challenge you!


----------



## chaos_warrior_marine (May 29, 2010)

Doelago said:


> I challenge you!


Then let us run away like cowards... xP 
No... I will fight for the dark gods.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

DestroyerHive said:


> "BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD!!!" When you start to question the meaning of life, it always boils down to this . Just the simplicity of it all is what attracts me to it. Imagine the intense training the Khorne worshippers had to go through...
> 
> "DROP AND GIMME TWENTY!"
> "YES SIR!"
> ...


actually i think it would be more like this:

"alright men! kill all those guys over their with your bare hands! and whoever hasn't been killed has to do it again tomorrow!!!"


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

SSSSSSindddrrriiiiiii!


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

sorry, but this isnt there and this is the only chaos quote i will ever think is the best


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> All of these might as well say "Derka derka mohammed jihad" and be just as inspiring...


Thanks bro, Turkish former Muslim here....:ireful2:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

chaos_warrior_marine said:


> Then let us run away like cowards... xP
> No... I will fight for the dark gods.


I wins.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

All those quotes are horrible, seriously all of them with the exception of the let the galaxy burn smack of the one side moustachioed villain that 12 year olds come to view CSM as (Hell even the idea of them as space pirates is more interesting).


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

wtf? "Let the galaxy burn?" Come on guys. Where are we? In kindergarten?

I could just picture an Ultramarine listening to a Chaos Marine saying that and telling his comrades in a little girl's voice, "Oh my god, that guys such a bad ass."


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

True, but till they amp up the age limit of the game we won't get awesome quotes like some of the ones in borderlands. I imagine something along the lines of "Now you lay there all bleeding and shit while I fuck your eye socket with this krack grenade ok..I will take that gurgling noise as a yes"


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

This one wasn't in the list, but -boom-, here's mine.

_"Infamy is always preferable to ignominy"_ - Fabius Bile.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Slaaneshi dedicated marines motto: " If it moves, it gets raped"

but seriously, i like KILL MAIM BURN!KILL MAIM BURN!KILL MAIM BURN!KILL MAIM BURN!KILL MAIM BURN!KILL MAIM BURN!KILL MAIM BURN!KILL MAIM BURN!KILL MAIM BURN!KILL MAIM BURN!KILL MAIM BURN!KILL MAIM BURN!KILL MAIM BURN!KILL MAIM BURN!KILL MAIM BURN!KILL MAIM BURN!KILL MAIM BURN!

it really makes a very valid and philosophical argument.


----------



## maxamus (May 29, 2010)

Let no good deed go unpunished, Let no evil deed go unrewarded.
This one is just to awesome to not vote for


----------



## pylco (Jun 2, 2008)

nice poll! but you forgot the luna wolfs quote: "Kill for the dead, kill for the living"


----------

